# Jump on the bandwagon and name your #187 brush



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 13, 2006)

I have read that several of you wanted to name your 187 brush, now is the chance to do just that!!! 8) 

I just decided to name mine a few minutes ago after posting in a thread. The name that I picked was Flower (from Bambi) and I thought that it was a perfect name since afterall it is a Skunk brush.

I hope that everyone will take the time to name your precious 187 brush. You know what they say, once you name somthing, you become more attached to it.

Have it, Love it, Name it.


----------



## user2 (Feb 13, 2006)

Say hello to Stinkey!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 13, 2006)

Ooh, that's an interesting idea; I think it only fair that I name mine when I can wield its power fully - I've not quite got it sorted yet. Working on it though!


----------



## Luthien (Feb 13, 2006)

Mine shall now be known as "Fluffy!"


----------



## karen (Feb 13, 2006)

ha! I had "Pepe"(as in Le Pew) in mind before I even opened the thread!
I didn't even think of "Flower". Cute!

I'm keeping "Pepe" for mine, though.


----------



## Piaqua (Feb 13, 2006)

Oreo... once for my little sister I put it in black eyeshadow (a halloween thing, white face, countoured with black blah blah blah), and all I could think of was oreos... it was black white and black again... yum, now I want some


----------



## fabbyabby (Feb 13, 2006)

I wish I had come up with this one:

Don King


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fabbyabby* 
_I wish I had come up with this one:

Don King_

 
That is so cute


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 13, 2006)

I shall call mine Kitten...because it feels like my kitten's puffy tail brushing my cheeks!


----------



## bront82 (Feb 13, 2006)

dr. spikes magoo


----------



## missytakespics (Feb 13, 2006)

Frank


----------



## Jude (Feb 13, 2006)

Robin Ophelia Quivers


----------



## poddygirl (Feb 13, 2006)

Lily, as in The Munsters


----------



## jmvuitton (Feb 13, 2006)

Mine's unofficial name is "holy grail" Whenever I ask my bf to bring it, I ask for the holy grail and he always replies "oh you mean the outrageously expensive ugly brush?" hehe


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 13, 2006)

I have two, lol.  One for Blushcremes, one for MSF's so we have Bernard Blushcreme, and Millie MSF.


----------



## lovejam (Feb 13, 2006)

I will call it Blackbeard. Why? No reason. XD


----------



## Demosthenes (Feb 13, 2006)

Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday.  lol.  3 more and I have the whole week.


----------



## Jude (Feb 13, 2006)

Shoot.. I left my other one without a name.  For shame!

okay...

My MSF one is: Robin Ophelia Quivers
MY Blushcreme one is : Pinky


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 13, 2006)

Edwin


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

Smiley....it's the first name that came to mind...


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Feb 13, 2006)

as much as i love michael jackson, wacko jacko comes to mind for my 187 =X


----------



## rachel_miller86 (Feb 13, 2006)

I like Sparky... and I don't know why.


----------



## user3 (Feb 13, 2006)

Fluff muff!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_Robin Ophelia Quivers_

 
THAT'S SO WRONG!  LMAO!!!!!!  You sound like my mom!  LMAO!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bront82* 
_dr. spikes magoo_

 
*giggles*


----------



## depecher (Feb 13, 2006)

Angel. I just got mine on Friday and I am in love with this brush! It's soooo soft.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 14, 2006)

*"The Killer"*

You know, b/c 187 is slang to kill. You know that song by Snoop Dogg, Deep Cover? _"Yeah, and you don't stop, cause it's 1-8-7 on an undercover cop"_

Yea...I'm probably too ghetto for this forum


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_*"The Killer"*

You know, b/c 187 is slang to kill. You know that song by Snoop Dogg, Deep Cover? "Yeah, and you don't stop, cause it's 1-8-7 on an undercover cop"

Yea...I'm probably too ghetto for this forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OMFG when i read that i busted out in laughter


----------



## shygirl (Jun 14, 2006)

Tickle Me 2


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_*"The Killer"*

You know, b/c 187 is slang to kill. You know that song by Snoop Dogg, Deep Cover? "Yeah, and you don't stop, cause it's 1-8-7 on an undercover cop"

Yea...I'm probably too ghetto for this forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, that song has run through my mind when I'm playing with mine, too!  Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't even have mine yet, but once I get it I'm going to name it 'Jade'


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_*"The Killer"*

You know, b/c 187 is slang to kill. You know that song by Snoop Dogg, Deep Cover? "Yeah, and you don't stop, cause it's 1-8-7 on an undercover cop"

Yea...I'm probably too ghetto for this forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HAHAHA i sing that all the time when i read about the brush hehehe


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_OMFG when i read that i busted out in laughter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_Haha, that song has run through my mind when I'm playing with mine, too!  Glad I'm not the only one!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_HAHAHA i sing that all the time when i read about the brush hehehe_

 
LOL...at least I'm not the only one


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 14, 2006)

Hmm, as soon as i read this i was like FLUFF MUFFIN!!! .... well " 'Nessa " named hers Fluff Muff.... hmmph. It must have something to do with out names
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Nessa


----------



## crystalpenguin13 (Jun 15, 2006)

Chuck Norris


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystalpenguin13* 
_Chuck Norris_

 
that is the most fitting name for a 187 i've heard yet.


----------



## carriesshoes (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm calling mine "MacGyver" because it can make something out of nothing!!! LOL

By the way - not sure if it's the same in the USA but "muff" is another name for the female private area - ie... muff diver.


----------



## obbreb (Jun 15, 2006)

Blushy since I use it more frequently with my blushes and it sure does deliver beauty!


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_*"The Killer"*

You know, b/c 187 is slang to kill. You know that song by Snoop Dogg, Deep Cover? "Yeah, and you don't stop, cause it's 1-8-7 on an undercover cop"

Yea...I'm probably too ghetto for this forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i thought i was the only one who thought of the homicide police code whenever i thought about the brush number. haha. wow. i've taken too many criminal justice classes..


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 15, 2006)

seth cohen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and my next princess sparkle<3


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carriesshoes* 
_I'm calling mine "MacGyver" because it can make something out of nothing!!! LOL

By the way - not sure if it's the same in the USA but "muff" is another name for the female private area - ie... muff diver. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 


Hahahah yeah i was gonna mention that... thats why mine is MUFFIN not muff lol. i dont know how i would feel about the thought of calling something i rub all overmy face "fluff vagina" hahahahahah


----------



## Jaim (Jun 15, 2006)

I call mine "nonexistent" because I can't bring myself to shell out the $50 for it yet!


----------



## ChynaSkye (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 
_I call mine "nonexistent" because I can't bring myself to shell out the $50 for it yet!_

 

lmao!!!

mine is called mini-mi 
i had a customer tell me that it kinda looks like me
and my platnum blonde and black 'do


----------



## Renee (Jun 15, 2006)

Mine is Anastasia Beaverhausen - that was Karen's( Will and Grace) incognito name!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_ha! I had "Pepe"(as in Le Pew) in mind before I even opened the thread!
I didn't even think of "Flower". Cute!

I'm keeping "Pepe" for mine, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
I so want to steal Pepe, it's perfect lol.

I don't have a 187 yet, I will be getting one on Saturday.


----------



## lahdeedah (Jun 16, 2006)

I'll jump on-- so jealous of Flower (that's what I'm naming my black and white pom whenever I finally get one, though!) Mine shall henceforth be dubbed Excalibur; beware it's power!


----------



## galvanizer (Jun 16, 2006)

Don't know why, but "Binky" came to mind!!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 
_I call mine "nonexistent" because I can't bring myself to shell out the $50 for it yet!_

 
 HAHAHAHA!!! Thats s the funniest thing. well when you do et it youll love it ... i catch myself randomy brushing my face with it jus cuz it feels so damn good... Shiiiiiit for 50 dollars i better love it!!1


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_*"The Killer"*

You know, b/c 187 is slang to kill. You know that song by Snoop Dogg, Deep Cover? "Yeah, and you don't stop, cause it's 1-8-7 on an undercover cop"

Yea...I'm probably too ghetto for this forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG!  I am dying! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I shall call mine either Jason Statham, David Beckham, Robbie Williams, Eric Bana or Wentworth Miller, as I wouldn't mind rubbing any of them on my face like my 187 brush.


----------



## xxMAXxx (Jun 17, 2006)

LOL
I think most MAC senior artists call #187 a Skunk Brush..
so I will go with that too.


----------



## mac_goddess (Jun 17, 2006)

Let's make a deal!

I suggest that anyone who buys it for me can officially name it as well!?!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 
_I call mine "nonexistent" because I can't bring myself to shell out the $50 for it yet!_

 
That is the funniest thing I have heard all day!  LMAO!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_*"The Killer"*

You know, b/c 187 is slang to kill. You know that song by Snoop Dogg, Deep Cover? "Yeah, and you don't stop, cause it's 1-8-7 on an undercover cop"

Yea...I'm probably too ghetto for this forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is funny.  I knew 187 was the code for murder but I never made  the connection.  But when you said it the first thing in my head was "Yeah, and you don't stop, cause it's 1-8-7 on an undercover cop".  I am singing it now.


----------



## lara (Jun 17, 2006)

I call mine 'you bastard'. As in, 'you bastard, hurry up and dry'.

I love the 187, but they're a pain in the backside to quickly clean and dry between clients.


----------



## Miss_Molly (Jun 17, 2006)

this thread is so cute! ( i havent got a name for mine)


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 17, 2006)

O.k i have 2 and everytime i pick'm up  i'm like 'ohh my precious!!!'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . so i guess i call both precious


----------



## Sanne (Jun 17, 2006)

Cruella


----------



## joraye (Jul 21, 2006)

Bailey....

Only because that is the name of my boyfriend's puppy that chewed the handle!  So my brush definately has character...chew marks and all.  At least she didn't touch the bristles.

I plan one buying one or two more because I love this brush.  I, too, have found myself petting this brush, coaxing it into drying faster, and just admiring it.

The 187 brush was my first purchase from MAC and my first brush from MAC, so I guess the sticker shock on the 187 (MURDER!) wasn't so bad for me.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fabbyabby* 
_I wish I had come up with this one:

Don King_

 
Oops, meant to quote. But yeah, I've called it the 187 three times and the MA's were like "huh?" then they were like "Oooh, the Don King brush"


----------



## alurabella (Jul 21, 2006)

Julia. not sure why...but it fits...


----------



## cruz_kitten (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jmvuitton* 
_Mine's unofficial name is "holy grail" Whenever I ask my bf to bring it, I ask for the holy grail and he always replies "oh you mean the outrageously expensive ugly brush?" hehe_

 
BEST NAME EVEEEER!!


----------



## cruz_kitten (Jul 21, 2006)

i hink im going to name my 187  "mi amor". IT'LL NEVER LEAVE ME UNLIKE MY EX!!


----------



## LadyLaundale (Jul 21, 2006)

I call mine "Skunky".  I have two, but only the pretty one has a name.  The happy one I got from MAC that I only use for blush.  The ugly sister is the one I got off Ebay.  I suspect its authenticity and only use it for SFF.  She should have a name to, maybe I'll call her "Faux".


----------

